# Not King_Nismo!



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Never had a chance to show you guys my car. with the whole King_Nismo fiasco.


here are some pics of the first day i got the car...


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

went to SP with it


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

got some rims and coil overs for it and powder coated the rims...


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Heres what it looks like now....





























The red one is FOR SALE!!!


















Thanks for checking out the car!

waiting on some more parts, keep you guys up dated.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I love this picture:



supra2aSKYLINE said:


>


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

You have to tell us your opinion between the two.....:sadwavey:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Skyline FTW!!!!!!! not just saying that b/c I'm on a skyline forum.

It really is a superior car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice! The alloys look so much better I think in black and flows well with the smoked side repeaters and front indicators. Looks good, what is next?!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

could really use a Vspec front and rear diffuser and nismo side skirts and rear spats... clean otherwise.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

is that an HID kit or is that stock lighting???? what wire harness did you use for your dbl din head unit??? any links?


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> G][/IMG]


my word, that has to be one of the best gtr photos ive seen. the use of light and shadow is great.

what are the chances of getting it back in exactly the same positioin/light with the new wheels and coil overs     that'd be the icing on the cake.....


----------



## Surge (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks simply Gorgeous..... :clap: 

Well Jealous!!


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

Some of your pictures seem to show your car on a 2-wheel drive dyno, now I'm sure I will be corrected on here if I'm wrong, but I beleive that this is a really bad idea as it can wreck the transmission on a GTR and the car should only be run on a 4-wheel dyno or brake tester..?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe he pulled the front driveshafts? 

Marc


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

You can run them on a 2wd dyno etc no problem at all, but you need to remove the front prop shaft 1st (which disengages drive to the front wheels) letting it run in 2wd...


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

the front drive shafts were removed.

The HIDs are just different bulbs i put in, they look a lot better.

(moosedog) I will try my best to get my car back in that location. It might take some time.

(1990BNR32) yeah i do want all that stuff but it's hard to get that stuff in Chicago. One day i will.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

which bulbs did you use? they look great!
what about that wire harness for your dbl din?


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

the bulbs i cant remember who makes them but there 12,000k but there not too purple. 

the wire harness is the same for a Nissan maxima, I'll try to figure out the year if you want me to.


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

two very nice cars, don't really like the wheels on either though I have to say


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

if you could let me know what year maxima, i'd be in your debt...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Looks exactly like my car used too... 

Are you nervous about it getting confiscated with all the goings on lately in the States?


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Looks exactly like my car used too...
> 
> Are you nervous about it getting confiscated with all the goings on lately in the States?


no mine is safe....for now


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

MostH8D said:


> if you could let me know what year maxima, i'd be in your debt...


The wiring harness for the double din is:

1998 or newer Nissan's 

Circuit city or best buy: part number 807550 sometimes its under this number 707550

I hope this helps


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> no mine is safe....for now


You heard any more info on the streets about the RHD round-up going on in the States?


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Not that much floating around. there going after one importer, taking all the cars he's touched.


I talked to some people that know there shit about this stuff and the world on the street is this is solely based on underreported tax issues and they aren't really "after" specifically non federalized cars so much as they are after cars with underreported values when they got imported.

this is just what i heard...


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

awesome finish look.
lowered and black wheels look very nice.
the car looked really tall with the new wheels and stock suspension.
congratulations.
(both on the gt-r and on the supra)


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> (1990BNR32) yeah i do want all that stuff but it's hard to get that stuff in Chicago. One day i will.



probably just as hard as it is to get parts here in Utah, lol...

check out: Japan Auctions with 1 click! which will allow you to bid and buy items on Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó

-T


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

love the supra...wish i could have that too.

thanks for the part number.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

My car has been sitting for quite awhile, some pics I took the other week.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice mate.

What colour did you have the wheel powder coated in? satin/matt?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Seeing Skylines on American soil just makes me feel warm and happy inside. R32s are eligible for import in just...six years


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> Heres what it looks like now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

nice skyline man! i live, work and play in your general area, i hope to spot that beauty on the road sometimes...

yeah, i wish the damn govenment would keep their grubby, dirty hands off of these great cars!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> Seeing Skylines on American soil just makes me feel warm and happy inside. R32s are eligible for import in just...six years




You can move back then ,or buy a 35 and move back now


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Your car looks the B[email protected] mate!...No other words for it!:clap:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

FOXR34 said:


> Your car looks the [email protected] mate!...No other words for it!:clap:


dude I'm from chicago i have no idea what that means, But thanks!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

neilo said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> What colour did you have the wheel powder coated in? satin/matt?
> 
> ...


There satin, well thats as close as i can say to what color they are. they came out good though. if you want me to take a pic of the rim so you can see, just let me know


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> dude I'm from chicago i have no idea what that means, But thanks!


Don't worry it's all good!!!
It means it looks "awesome" as you guys would probably say!


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> There satin, well thats as close as i can say to what color they are. they came out good though. if you want me to take a pic of the rim so you can see, just let me know


If I'm ever in Illinois, you mind if I come and take a look? opcorn:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

JDMGTR said:


> If I'm ever in Illinois, you mind if I come and take a look? opcorn:


yeah thats fine. where are you from?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> yeah thats fine. where are you from?


Toronto Canada. I saw a BNR34 at an autoshow once in America, from a ways away, but I've never seen one up close and personal before - Only R32's.

Would be a real treat if you're okay with it.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

It there any chance your car will be deported? Ive heard bad things about king_nismo.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


>


Awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i really like you car. the bonnet and the wheels are gorgeous.

could you please tell me something about the double din radio? Can you put the radio install shaft easy into the slot? Any modifications? Or is it just that you will need a iso jack?

best thanks


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

the radio goes in easy, if i could do it so could you. ISO?


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright, another US Skyline! Good to see. And NOT in Cali, hahaha. I wouldn't have expected SP to have an AWD Dyno, with all the Supra work they do haha.
Gorgeous car man.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

they dont we took off the front drive shaft


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

finally sold my R34 might get into a R32. 

anyone in the states know where i can pick on up 

or an s15 not sure yet


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Get in touch with Kaizo if you want an S15. They sell unibodies, all you'd have to do is source a motor/gearbox.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

that's a nice one :thumbsup:

sorry to hear that you've sold it!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

sooooo sad : (


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

? you sold it?

how come? and why sell it and go for another GTR (32) i dont under stand..uurrgg...brain..failing!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

I opened up a shop in the states, and what they tell me the economy isn't that great


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice car, sorry to hear you had to sale it. Good luck on your 32 project


----------

